# The whole EV world in Frankfurt (by CroDriver)



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The Tesla S looks good but i don't understand why they brought this early prototype without interior to Frankfurt.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

German "Bratwurs". Great stuff 










This would be a great donor car


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

"L1" diesel. Claimed consumption: 1,5l/100km










Cool carbon chassis





































Gearbox with integrated AC motor










The industry already offers complete hybrid and EV solutions, the car makers just have to say "I want that". I don't understand what they're waiting for...


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

400hp Audi EV concept. One motor on each wheel, liquid cooled 42kWh battery


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

LPG




















The first bi-moto?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

This batteries are powering the e-Ruf (electric Porsche)


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Good ehheem, battery


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Opel Ampera - Brother of the Volt


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

A Chinese company offering fuel cells and e-drive components


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Here I was arguing with some BMW engineers about the AC Propulsion system. They told me that they have developed the e-drive system for the e-Mini. In their version of the story ACP is only a manufacturer of the BMW designed components




























The best hybrid system I have ever seen. A small (but very powerful) 3 cylinder Dizel engine, 7-speed double clutch gearbox and a 150hp electric motor on the rear axle and a 90hp motor on the front. Small Li-poly battery pack.

But I don't believe that they will bring it to the market


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Fuel cell powered


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Mercedes announced that they will make a full electric version of this:


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

LED













The newest and most sophisticated technology from the US 












2.000 km trip back home in one day










Frankfurt-Ingolstadt-Zurich-Zagreb-Split in one day

http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/af153/CroDriver/?action=view&current=IAA091208.jpg

Why I like Germany... When you see this:










...you can drive as fast as you want...










But you can't do it for long because of the traffic 

This is your enemy if you're driving to fast










P.S.: Sorry for posting that many photos but there where so many interesting things and I wanted to share them with you guys.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, awesome. Definitely the best set of photos from the show I've seen yet. Lots of very interesting stuff


----------



## FarFromStock (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for posting and sharing all of the pictures CroDriver.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Really cool, lots of fun high tech stuff. It really feels like things are finally happening, but it also feels like most of the car industry is dragged into the future kicking and screaming, so I'm not really keeping my expectations high.

Oh well. I might still see more EV's than gassers on the road before I die. Hopefully...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't see them


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I think we here see a good reason to not use PhotoBucket. Talk about negative marketing.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

david85 said:


> I can't see them



same here... so I went here -http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/af153/CroDriver/


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, and I have to say........WOW!!!!!!


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The photos should be back...


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing 

Any specs or information that stood out particularly?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Drew said:


> Wow, thats amazing
> 
> Any specs or information that stood out particularly?


I like the BMW efficient dynamics concept.

One small but very powerful diesel engine with one electric motor on each axle. It has the performance of a high performance car such as the BMW M3 and the consumption of a Smart car. But it's just a concept car, still a long way to production...

I was surprised how far the big suppliers (Bosch, Valeo, ZF, Getrag..) already are. They have gearboxes with integrated AC motors, battery solutions, air conditioning for EVs, electric power steering...


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks!!

The only thing I DON'T like about concept cars is that they never see the light of day. They seem to be for the amusement of the manufacturer, and what ever comes from from the design is never what was presented from the original concept, and if they are available (Tesla) 90% of the driving public can't afford to buy them.


----------

